# Ferret - Neutering cost?



## _emmie_x_

_Hiya,_

_I've phoned my local vets today to enquire about the cost of neutering a male ferret and they quoted me £150 per ferret! :gasp:_

_Is that the average price for this type of procedure?_

_When is the best/safest age to get them done? _

_regards, emmie x_


----------



## Shell195

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Hiya,_
> 
> _I've phoned my local vets today to enquire about the cost of neutering a male ferret and they quoted me £150 per ferret! :gasp:_
> 
> _Is that the average price for this type of procedure?_
> 
> _When is the best/safest age to get them done? _
> 
> _regards, emmie x_


 

I dont think that is a normal price at all:bash: Our vets charge about £42 for castrating a male ( about the same as a cat)


----------



## polar

Are you sure? That costs more than for a dog!

I paid £30 per ferret for males and £40 per ferret females.


----------



## Nix

£30 - £50 is about the norm around here!


----------



## _emmie_x_

emmamalakian said:


> Are you sure? That costs more than for a dog!
> 
> I paid £30 per ferret for males and £40 per ferret females.


_Hiya,_

_Yes, I double checked with her,_

_I'll have to do some phoning around to see if any vets near me are cheaper_

_When is the best/safest age to get them done?_

_regards, emmie x_


----------



## marie_k

Hi,
did they think that you meant a vasectomy as that is more expensive? Castration is usually less than £60 but does vary a bit between practices.
Surgical neutering does predispose ferrets to adrenal disease so we are looking at moving away from castration and spays now. Hormonal implants for chemical neutering are preferable either instead of, or alongside surgery, but the implant needs replacing every 18months so does work out more expensive in the long-term.
Marie


----------



## mrcriss

I paid £55 per castration at a vet in Hackney, which I thought was expensive....but I guess that's London prices!

£150 is extortionate! Even Pets at Home quoted cheaper than that!


----------



## ThompsonRoyals

ring about i have a hob her booked in for a vasectomy i was qouted from 45 all the way up to 100 and something, i found the most expensive had never done the presedure before as people dont get them done round my way . me personally it isnt about the price its about the experience theyve had doing the presedure: victory:


----------



## miss_ferret

mine charges £35 for a hob, £65 for a jill, £9 each for a jill jab and £69 for a vasectomy.

the implant can work out quite expensive from what iv heard, personally im staying away from it until more is known about its long term effects, but thats just me : victory:

for something as routine as neutering its always worth phoning around other vets just to see what kind of prices they charge


----------



## pigglywiggly

try here, they`re usually good with ferts 
Pet Vaccination Clinic


----------



## Marinam2

HOLY CRAP!!!!

Don't pay that!!!

When i had both my boy and girl done 5 years ago it cost £30 for a boy to have his nuts off and it was £60 for a girl to be done.

The boys can be done at any time but best to try to arrange it during the summer months because some retract their testes over winter (i don't blame them) and the girls need to be done ideally before their first in season because they gain nothing by coming in to heat and staying in heat makes them poorly and can be life threatening. Also the blood supply to their reproductive organs makes neutering in season very risky.

All Kits generally come in to breeding peak round about March after their year of birth.


----------



## steve111

its between £115 to £145 were i am for a hob and jill


----------



## ferretaddict

Definately shop around, why not contact a ferret rescue and ask who their vet is, you may find their vet is cheaper and more knowledgable. Deselorin implant is definately the way forward as a ferret owner, however a rescue can't take the chance of a new owner keeping up with the implants so for now we neuter when the ferret reaches maturity. The implant is definately gaining fans as it appears to be stopping Adrenal and also treating symptoms of those with Adrenal.


----------

